# Pet names for your BBW? TRUE Fat Acceptance?



## Tori DeLuca (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a question. On another forum that I am on there is a guy who insists on calling BBW's 'pigs' as a term of endearment. He refers to his bedroom as a " Pig Pen " and his women are 'swine' and likes them to "squeal" like a pig during sex.
He also said things like
"If a woman is truly liberated she will not only love her body but she will love her behavior. Many fat women are feedees and they absolutely loves dirty talk and some of that dirty talk involves being called pigs. One in particular likes to say to me "feed this little piggy" She even snorts like a pig during our sex play."

He also said "the more liberated ones, are not ashamed to admit they are *food sluts* and instead of feeling guilty for pigging out they are proud of it. *That is true and complete fat acceptance
*"

So in essence he was telling us that if we are ok with being fat we must embrace the fact that we over-indulge in food IN ORDER TO HAVE TRUE FAT ACCEPTANCE!
I accept myself for who I am and a part of that is BBW, I am overweight, fat whatever but I am BY NO MEANS a 'food slut' nor would I ever allow anyone to call me a pig and ask me to snort no matter how OK I am with my fat. I don't believe comparing yourself to an animal constitutes fat acceptance.
I find it quite disrespectful actually.
What do you guys think? Is it just all in good fun or is it a matter of respect?


----------



## Shosh (Aug 27, 2008)

Tori I think we should never call ourselves pigs. We are women firstly, and secondly I would find it tacky and offensive if a man were to call me a pig, or expect me to squeal like a pig also.
If people want to roleplay all that in the bedroom, well that is up to them, but it is not my thing.

I do not think we are food sluts because we enjoy food also. Is a man a golf slut, or a fishing slut, because he likes those things?

We like to think of ourselves as having class as women.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't think calling yourself a 'food slut' or using names like 'piggy' are equal to fat acceptance whatsoever. I also don't really find it disrespectful as long as both parties involved are comfortable with it. I suppose for those in feedee/feeder relationships it's fine but I wouldn't say that ALL fat women have to accept that as part of sex or whatever.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 28, 2008)

Tori DeLuca said:


> I have a question. On another forum that I am on there is a guy who insists on calling BBW's 'pigs' as a term of endearment. He refers to his bedroom as a " Pig Pen " and his women are 'swine' and likes them to "squeal" like a pig during sex.
> He also said things like
> "If a woman is truly liberated she will not only love her body but she will love her behavior. Many fat women are feedees and they absolutely loves dirty talk and some of that dirty talk involves being called pigs. One in particular likes to say to me "feed this little piggy" She even snorts like a pig during our sex play."
> 
> ...



Tori,

The guy is an a-hole. I think there are many strong confident BBWs (I myself am one) and we not only don't appreciate, but WILL NOT TOLERATE someone calling us pigs or food sluts. Especially someone that professed to loved me. This jerk is into humiliation, and if that is someone's cuppa tea, then fine. But in my opinion there is absolutely nothing fun, loving, kind, respectful or accepting about being called names and being humiliated. 

I'd say stay away from the creep. But again, that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## olwen (Aug 28, 2008)

I've actually been in that situation and I didn't like it, especially since he didn't ask me if I wanted to be called that. That's my preference, but if he and his lovers actually like it then there's nothing wrong with it. But to say that you are only liberated if you are willing to participate in his particular fetish (I'm considering the name calling fetish behavior) is just a way for him to justify it to himself and in my mind has little to do with size acceptance. Substitute the word pig for cunt or slut or dirty or I don't know, cowpie and it amounts to the same thing: you're only a liberated woman if you can call yourself a dirty slut and admit your true nature. Admit that you are a naughty girl who wants to have anonymous sex with every person you meet. Sounds to me like he tries to convince every fat woman how lucky they are to have a lover who can allow them to be their "true fat selves" so he can somehow trick them into gaining for him cause chances are they will probably run the other way if he asks them outright. Pu-lease. 

The thing about kinks is that we want our partners to not only indulge in them, but we want them to do it joyfully. We want them to be just as turned on as we are. That's fine, but obviously that isn't always going to be the case and I think a lot of people approach their kinks with that in mind and either try to surpess them - if they are ashamed or confused by them or try to find like minded people and actually have fun. 

I'm very well aware that not every guy I meet is going to be on board with my kinks, and the ones who aren't well, I won't have any fun and I'll move on to the next guy, but if I ever feel the need to convince a guy to tie me up and spank me till I cry by telling him that it will make him a better person, then somebody shoot me.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 28, 2008)

Ditto, olwen. Word for word.

Excellent post. Reading again.

Tori, please let this genius know that I have a boot-shod foot I'd like his ass to meet. He's entitled to his opinion, but not to pimping his sexual turn-ons in the name of size acceptance.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 28, 2008)

So long as all parties involved are turned on by name calling and/or certain behaviours, i see nothing wrong with this and I don't think it is disrespectful.

I don't agree that it has anything to do with fat acceptance though, because it seems to have more to do with sexuality than fat acceptance. IOW, you can believe in fat acceptance without being turned on by name calling.

While i'd be sceptical that every woman this guy is with enjoys these things, it also may be a case of "like attracting like" and if he's meeting partners online at fat-related forums or in the BBW social scene, he might be open enough about his own preferences that he attracts like minded women.


----------



## LalaCity (Aug 28, 2008)

With regard to the topic of consensual sexual humiliation, I don't practice any form of "domination" sex myself, so perhaps I'm unqualified to comment -- but it would seem that any enjoyment of the body based on degradation can't truly be classed as a form of positive self-identity in the traditional sense. I suppose, though, that it could be argued that certain people derive a "positive" sense of self through being degraded or otherwise controlled. The psychological community typically, perhaps too prudishly, tends to see this as a kind of delusional thinking, even a form of mental instability. I'm not saying they're right, but this is their conventional view.

Now whether a person derives so much pleasure from the fact of being called a pig that the need for self-esteem boosting language in her relationship becomes irrelevant is another story. Some so-called fetishes very much thrive on the utter subjugation of the self. 

I wonder -- and I am speaking only of those who enjoy this sort of thing, not those who painfully endure it for the sake of pleasing a partner -- if this "sacrificing" of the self to the pursuit of pleasure does, in fact, have long-term negative impact on one's feelings of worth and the ability to achieve successes in life that usually depend on some measure of self-confidence. Again, most psychologists would say, "Yes, this kind of behavior is detrimental," while people who support or engage in "alternative" lifestyles usually argue, "No, not necessarily," from what I have seen.

Also, as LoveBHMS pointed out, this may not necessarily carry over from the bedroom into daily life for some people -- though, I admit, I find it hard to see how it wouldn't adversely impact self-image, at least sub-consciously.

All that said, while the man in question may find himself together with a woman who enjoys this appellation, on occasion, I can say pretty confidently that a majority of fat women -- a majority of all women, for that matter -- don't find anything liberating or endearing in being compared with barnyard animals.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Aug 28, 2008)

I totally agree with you guys. This is a person simply trying to justify himself and his sexual fetishes by wrapping it in a size acceptance ribbon and calling it a day.
I understand consensual adults calling each other names etc during sex play but it this case it seems as if its more of a dominance thing vs a BBW/fat thing.
I am just trying to wrap my head around his extreme fundamentalist views.


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 28, 2008)

olwen said:


> I've actually been in that situation and I didn't like it, especially since he didn't ask me if I wanted to be called that. That's my preference, but if he and his lovers actually like it then there's nothing wrong with it. But to say that you are only liberated if you are willing to participate in his particular fetish (I'm considering the name calling fetish behavior) is just a way for him to justify it to himself and in my mind has little to do with size acceptance. Substitute the word pig for cunt or slut or dirty or I don't know, cowpie and it amounts to the same thing: you're only a liberated woman if you can call yourself a dirty slut and admit your true nature. Admit that you are a naughty girl who wants to have anonymous sex with every person you meet. Sounds to me like he tries to convince every fat woman how lucky they are to have a lover who can allow them to be their "true fat selves" so he can somehow trick them into gaining for him cause chances are they will probably run the other way if he asks them outright. Pu-lease.
> 
> The thing about kinks is that we want our partners to not only indulge in them, but we want them to do it joyfully. We want them to be just as turned on as we are. That's fine, but obviously that isn't always going to be the case and I think a lot of people approach their kinks with that in mind and either try to surpess them - if they are ashamed or confused by them or try to find like minded people and actually have fun.
> 
> I'm very well aware that not every guy I meet is going to be on board with my kinks, and the ones who aren't well, I won't have any fun and I'll move on to the next guy, but if I ever feel the need to convince a guy to tie me up and spank me till I cry by telling him that it will make him a better person, then somebody shoot me.


What Olwen Said.

-Rusty


----------



## bexy (Aug 28, 2008)

Tori DeLuca said:


> I have a question. On another forum that I am on there is a guy who insists on calling BBW's 'pigs' as a term of endearment. He refers to his bedroom as a " Pig Pen " and his women are 'swine' and likes them to "squeal" like a pig during sex.
> He also said things like
> "If a woman is truly liberated she will not only love her body but she will love her behavior. Many fat women are feedees and they absolutely loves dirty talk and some of that dirty talk involves being called pigs. One in particular likes to say to me "feed this little piggy" She even snorts like a pig during our sex play."
> 
> ...



I think that between 2 consenting adults, call each other and do to each other whatever you choose. 
However, if it is the case that a woman is being pressured into this sex play, then of course that is wrong. No one should be degraded, in any way, if it is not something they enjoy. No one should do this to please a partner.

But the guys obsession with pigs and swine seems to be bordering on beastiality if you ask me!!  Its less about the fat, and more about the animalistic side of things, thats a bit odd.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 28, 2008)

This man clearly has some...issues? I'm not going to knock on his taste for women acting like pigs-- that's his thing, good for him. However, the concept of, "if you REALLY were comfortable being a fat woman, you would be willing to put a snout on and roll around in some pie" is manipulative. I could deal with being called piggy, fine. That doesn't bother me. However, pig "behavior" doesn't do it for me. This guy's statement might as well be saying, "well, if you were TRULY comfortable, you'd sit on my face..."

Not liking something is not the same as being uncomfortable about something. The dude just seems manipulative.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 28, 2008)

Tooz said:


> "if you REALLY were comfortable being a fat woman, you would be willing to put a snout on and roll around in some pie" is manipulative.



I'd absolutely roll around in pies. Blueberry ones, especially. (Nuts to banana cream pies... too meh.) For my own wacky enjoyment, yes. But _never_ so a guy like this could get his jollies. Ever, ever, ever. 

In fact, with a guy like this... I'd make him drink vinegar, and strap him to a rocket bound for the moon.


----------



## Victim (Aug 28, 2008)

Whatever happened to actually taking the time to find out HOW the woman likes to be appreciated and then act accordingly from there?

Ain't that hard guys...


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 28, 2008)

It's guys like that that make me seriously wonder if maybe us real FA's have gone soft.

If I had a fat sister and I heard her she was being treated like that. I'd pay that boy a little visit to his house. Soon after the police and ambulance would show up to take me to jail and him to the hospital to patch up all the spots I'd have torn open in him.

That's unacceptable behavior. As a Fat Girl Admirer, I find that kind of behavior to be repugnant. Ladies, no. Never let a man treat you in such a manner. It's just some asshole who wants to have a cruel laugh at your expense.

If I ever called my wife a pig, I would not wake up the following morning.

Such blatant disrespect should be met with the most open of hostility.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 28, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> It's guys like that that make me seriously wonder if maybe us real FA's have gone soft.
> 
> If I had a fat sister and I heard her she was being treated like that. I'd pay that boy a little visit to his house. Soon after the police and ambulance would show up to take me to jail and him to the hospital to patch up all the spots I'd have torn open in him.
> 
> ...



I think this particular guy is an asshole because he's basically forcing his sexual fetish shit on people and trying to tell them they need to accept it to accept themselves [which is obviously wrong] but I don't think that this sort of talk is ALWAYS disrespectful. If two adults decide to use this sort of language during sex, or whatever, and they're both comfortable with it, then it's fine. You have to distinguish the difference between something being consentual and something be forced on someone else [this guy.]


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 28, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I think this particular guy is an asshole because he's basically forcing his sexual fetish shit on people and trying to tell them they need to accept it to accept themselves [which is obviously wrong] but I don't think that this sort of talk is ALWAYS disrespectful. If two adults decide to use this sort of language during sex, or whatever, and they're both comfortable with it, then it's fine. You have to distinguish the difference between something being consentual and something be forced on someone else [this guy.]



and if it's consensual, that's fine. Whatever floats your boat. I'm just saying never let anyone treat you like that without your consent. That's NOT cool.


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 28, 2008)

I've always been suspect of the intent of feeders/gainers. Anyone who professes to enjoying images/videos of BBW gorging their faces with whole chickens, pies, donuts, cakes, etc.. seem one step away from requesting to see those same women squeal as they engage in their food fest. Beyond a shadow of a doubt it's a clear message from the feeders/gainers that they associate fat women with over-indulgence which is the association our fatphobic society makes with fat folks. If I was a BBW that ate and worked out as much as your average gym trainer, I'd be supremely pissed that an eating machine is how these so-called FAs viewed me. Mainly because that's the image the media puts forth 24/7. The feeder/gainer fantasy is about as harmless as a white man wanting to see photos of black women gorging their faces with fried chicken and watermelon. I personally see no difference between such a person and the feeder/gainer who gets a hard-on imagining a turkey leg in the mouth of every sexy fat chick he sees. And the women who appease these vermin have some hardcore self-esteem issues. 

Speaking of squealing like a pig, Ava and I just saw the movie Deliverance the other night. But in that story, the person was being raped and being forced to humiliate himself at gunpoint by squealing on all fours. Fascinating to find out their might be some people out there who will do that by their own volition.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 28, 2008)

This dude probably has some serious issues. I mean, seriously, if that's his taste... it's beyond me. But what do I know?


----------



## GunnerFA (Aug 28, 2008)

This guy clearly has no respect for women or any concepts of morals and ethics. No woman should be degraded in this way irrispective of anyone's fetishes or claims of it being all in good fun, cause it isn't.
Tori, you are right to find it disrespectful.


----------



## JMNYC (Aug 28, 2008)

Maaaaaaaany many many many many pet names; none involve anything to do with animals or avoirdupois.

http://slappyfrankenstein.blogspot.com/


----------



## olwen (Aug 28, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> With regard to the topic of consensual sexual humiliation, I don't practice any form of "domination" sex myself, so perhaps I'm unqualified to comment -- but it would seem that any enjoyment of the body based on degradation can't truly be classed as a form of positive self-identity in the traditional sense. I suppose, though, that it could be argued that certain people derive a "positive" sense of self through being degraded or otherwise controlled. The psychological community typically, perhaps too prudishly, tends to see this as a kind of delusional thinking, even a form of mental instability. I'm not saying they're right, but this is their conventional view.
> 
> Now whether a person derives so much pleasure from the fact of being called a pig that the need for self-esteem boosting language in her relationship becomes irrelevant is another story. Some so-called fetishes very much thrive on the utter subjugation of the self.
> 
> ...



Lala, I see how this thinking would make sense to a psychologist or to someone who doesn't practice any form of sexual humiliation, but one must remember that there are many forms of humiliation, not just the verbal kinds. What is humiliating to one person, may mean absolutely nothing to another. I've also noticed too at least in the BDSM world that men tend to prefer receiving one kind of humiliation while women prefer another. The same can be said for the person providing the humiliation. It's just all very personal and also cultural. I wouldn't say either that one who likes to receive humiliation has a low opinion of themselves, but I cannot say whether or not it wouldn't carry over into their non-sexual lives since chances are that people with extreme kinks tend to see their kinks everywhere. How they deal with that is individual. Some do handle their kinks better than others.

Also, I wouldn't think a regular therapist would be equipped to handle such matters anyway, which is why there is a group of psychologists and therapists who specialize in kink - KAP: Kink Aware Professionals, which can be found at www.ncsfreedom.org.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 28, 2008)

Food sluts? 

No. It's not right, and him calling that Fat Acceptance is bullcrap. Bitches don't know about HAES. lol

YES health at every size is highly advocated in the movement as an alternative to weight loss dieting, but there's no rule that says everyone is x or y (And I mean the extremes of watching every CALORIE vs not caring at all). I'm not going to debate the concept of acceptance, but i'm pretty sure it's about loving the skin you're in, as well as the others around you. That's it. There's no actions involved with that, and that means no one is obligated to do anything. It doesn't mean things can't be advocated, but no obligations.


And for the quadrillionth time: YOU CAN'T DETERMINE SOMEONES LIFESTYLE JUST BY LOOKING AT THEM! Why the fuck is that such a hard concept for people to grasp? 

(And me personally: No go on the pet names. BBW and all the other euphemisms are enough for me personally. The terms I use are neutral like "Beautiful", "Sexy," and "Honey.")


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 29, 2008)

Tori DeLuca said:


> I have a question. On another forum that I am on there is a guy who insists on calling BBW's 'pigs' as a term of endearment. He refers to his bedroom as a " Pig Pen " and his women are 'swine' and likes them to "squeal" like a pig during sex.
> He also said things like
> "If a woman is truly liberated she will not only love her body but she will love her behavior. Many fat women are feedees and they absolutely loves dirty talk and some of that dirty talk involves being called pigs. One in particular likes to say to me "feed this little piggy" She even snorts like a pig during our sex play."
> 
> ...



I was pissed off just reading this. People like this, and the women that allow him to demean them by that (unless it's JUST in the bedroom, and he doesn't say that shit out in public), almost set us BACK in my opinion.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

olwen said:


> I see how this thinking would make sense to a psychologist or to someone who doesn't practice any form of sexual humiliation



Olwen, I'm pretty sure there are psychologists who practice forms of sexual humiliation.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 29, 2008)

Tori DeLuca said:


> I have a question. On another forum that I am on there is a guy who insists on calling BBW's 'pigs' as a term of endearment. He refers to his bedroom as a " Pig Pen " and his women are 'swine' and likes them to "squeal" like a pig during sex.



I think it's a load of crap. Calling women degrading names, like swine, and refering to the bedroom is a pig pen is not a form of endearment by any stretch of the imagination in my opinion. 



> He also said "the more liberated ones, are not ashamed to admit they are food sluts



Again, what a load. 

Men that spout BS like that are not into liberated women. In fact, they live in absolute mortal fear of truly liberated sexually empowered women. Nothing makes their junk shrink up and retreat back into their bodies in blind terror like the thought of a woman that wanted to be treated with respect and as an equal.


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 29, 2008)

The only way this is acceptable is if the woman wants it to happen. Otherwise, it's despicable.


----------



## starlicious (Oct 30, 2008)

Well tori Like I have said many times Big women and men are the sexiest in body and in heart and for that reason we should be treated with respect. this guy is very disrespectful.. WE ARE NOT PIGS!!! We are people just like any other..
this guy truly has something wrong with him and needs to be sat on! lol...
But I agree no one deserves to be treated like that. makes me sad that anyone can act like that.


----------



## JMNYC (Oct 30, 2008)

(deleted, I already posted on this subject.)


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 30, 2008)

In my opinion its a detest for women of size or perhaps a detest for his own preference of large women. To call a woman a name that she has probably experienced negatively as a term of endearment/pet name is to me a passive aggressive way of dealing with her. Endearment to me is someone saying something that is positive and kind or complementary. This guy as other posters has serious issues, and its sad he has found women willing to participate in his negativity.


----------



## B68 (Oct 30, 2008)

It's sooo very obvious this guy suffers from something. Maybe he was raped by a pig. Or maybe he has the Gilles de la Tourette syndrome. Maybe both. Or he pricked his fork into his brain because he's obviously not the type that's used to eat with knife and fork.

Anyway, i don't believe him.


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys (Oct 30, 2008)

I myself find it disrespectful.

But if the girl is fine with it, then it's just their thing and that's okay. But I wouldn't be okay with it personally.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 30, 2008)

Tori DeLuca said:


> I have a question. On another forum that I am on there is a guy who insists on calling BBW's 'pigs' as a term of endearment. He refers to his bedroom as a " Pig Pen " and his women are 'swine' and likes them to "squeal" like a pig during sex.
> He also said things like
> "If a woman is truly liberated she will not only love her body but she will love her behavior. Many fat women are feedees and they absolutely loves dirty talk and some of that dirty talk involves being called pigs. One in particular likes to say to me "feed this little piggy" She even snorts like a pig during our sex play."
> 
> ...



personally...if i met that guy...id kick him square in the nuts. I dont see that as being affectionate, but in my eyes its still a form of abuse...*shrug* that's how i see it


----------



## duhast234 (Oct 30, 2008)

alright, who's ass do i have to kick?


----------



## duhast234 (Oct 30, 2008)

what ever happened to names like angel, goddess, or my fave..... sugarcookiemuffinlips.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 30, 2008)

This guy is arrogant, pushy, disrespectful and afraid. His assertions that women must embrace the terms 'slut', 'pig', 'sty' and 'swine' in order to be part of fat (and self) acceptance is just manipulation, and a manifestation of his compulsive need to bolster his own security and ego. He structured his statements so that any woman is put down ("If a woman is truly liberated, she will... ") - this is by design, because he can't handle (and is actually afraid of) any woman who might dare to be outside of his definition of inferiority. 

I also challenge his comment about "many" fat women being feedees. Horse shit. I think he just chose to think of it this way because he finds it subservient, and he couldn't accept (ooh, there's that word again) the idea of a woman being an equal in the bedroom, or in life. Being the mental child that he is, the only way he knows to counter his overwhelming fear of women is to employ ridicule and disrespect. 

And as far as squealing goes - send him over here. My version of making _him_ squeal has everything to do with his genitalia.... just not sex.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 30, 2008)

duhast234 said:


> what ever happened to names like angel, goddess, or my fave..... sugarcookiemuffinlips.



You can come visit and call me those anytime you want


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Oct 30, 2008)

Tori DeLuca said:


> I have a question. On another forum that I am on there is a guy who insists on calling BBW's 'pigs' as a term of endearment. He refers to his bedroom as a " Pig Pen " and his women are 'swine' and likes them to "squeal" like a pig during sex.
> He also said things like
> "If a woman is truly liberated she will not only love her body but she will love her behavior. Many fat women are feedees and they absolutely loves dirty talk and some of that dirty talk involves being called pigs. One in particular likes to say to me "feed this little piggy" She even snorts like a pig during our sex play."
> 
> ...


This guy is a fuckwit!!!

I also agree with many of the other comments, Olwen especially made a good point that this behaviour is more of a fetish than a fat acceptance. Many fat people have been called 'pig' as a derogatory term and would obviously feel hurt at being called this as a so called term of endearment. Unless you are enjoying this as some sort of sub-dom fetish (which I don't find particularly sexy) a fat person should never allow anyone call them names like this as a term of endearment (unless of course you enjoy it). I personally think it is very disrespectful and made me feel angry just reading it.


----------



## Cors (Oct 30, 2008)

I called my BBW ex "little girl". She really, really liked it.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 30, 2008)

Go ahead and BURN THAT MUTHA




at the stake!


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 31, 2008)

Tori DeLuca said:


> He also said "the more liberated ones, are not ashamed to admit they are *food sluts* and instead of feeling guilty for pigging out they are proud of it. *That is true and complete fat acceptance
> *"



It seems to me that what constitutes 'True and complete fat acceptance' will be different for every individual. We're all intelligent, independent people and we've all had our own journey and got our own stories to tell. I wouldn't let anyone tell me my definition was wrong - and I wouldn't accept an invitation to join this man in a suite at The Ritz, let alone his (urgh) 'Pigpen'

Tracey


----------



## BurningMyWingsAway (Nov 1, 2008)

I think pet names rock. My friends are I all have them for each other. They make us feel more real, not degraded. Its cute..

Fatty, Fatty McFatterson, Cow, Ephelant (baby tone of elephant), Sea Cow (in the pool) .... always worked for us..


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 8, 2008)

I could've sworn I'd posted in this thread but I guess I hadn't. There are a few things at play here and thatgirl08 is on the right track.

Pet names have nothing to do with fat acceptance and everything to do with what is mutually agreed upon between partners in bed. This guy sounds like a retard. However, plenty of competent people, most of whom prefer not to speak up about this sort of thing to an audience of nut-punchers, do "piggy play" or wherever your imagination takes you, in bed with consent, and (shock of shocks) enjoyment. Degradation is sexy to many people, particularly in the BDSM world, and if they know anything about separating fantasy from reality, it leaves their character spotless. Plenty of feminists enjoy rape fantasies, etc. This stuff should be agreed upon first and it's not for beginners.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 8, 2008)

That's Disgusting.

If Him and His Partners are comfortable with it, fine.

But Calling ALL BBW's "Pigs" and "Food Sluts" ...That's Disgusting, And That "Term of Endearment" I Honestly think may just be a cover for hatred.


I Would never let someone call me that.
If Someone did, I would Certainly give him an earful......and Inbox Full. [Literally.]


----------



## JoeFA (Nov 8, 2008)

No way is that how it should be! That's just degenerating for women, and demoralising, not something you would expect would get women to enter his "Pig pen". He sounds like a total twatface, a one in a million though. We're no way near all like that.


----------



## troubadours (Nov 13, 2008)

okay i never ever can understand why something like this gets three pages of heated replies. if you and your partner are into that, go nuts. if the guy thinks that every woman is into that, then he's a fucking moron. does this make sense

anyway, i like being called creampuff >:B


----------



## altered states (Nov 13, 2008)

troubadours said:


> okay i never ever can understand why something like this gets three pages of heated replies. if you and your partner are into that, go nuts. if the guy thinks that every woman is into that, then he's a fucking moron. does this make sense
> 
> anyway, i like being called creampuff >:B



I called my GF "chunks" one day - it just sort of came out. She was slightly put off at first but has since warmed up to it.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 13, 2008)

possibly since "blowing chunks" - vomiting.


----------



## altered states (Nov 14, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> possibly since "blowing chunks" - vomiting.



"Chunks" was my attempt at a cute version of "chunky." I've since tried out variations - chunk-style, chunkster - and they seem to have gone over fairly well, as long as I pick the right moment and don't overuse them.


----------



## troubadours (Nov 14, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> "Chunks" was my attempt at a cute version of "chunky." I've since tried out variations - chunk-style, chunkster - and they seem to have gone over fairly well, as long as I pick the right moment and don't overuse them.



chunks is cute


----------



## Suze (Nov 14, 2008)

if a boyfriend called me stuff like...--eh-- 'lard-girl'... i would be pretty pissed.

with that said; i couldn't care less about what people call each other as long as they're both comfy with it.


----------



## LisaInNC (Nov 14, 2008)

While I would prolly stab him on the spot if he called me a pig and told me to squeal in bed (what the fuck hello this is not deliverance), I do not think being called names in bed is a bad thing. It all depends on the people involved. I know personally I dig it when I am having some ridiculously rough sex and the guy I am with calls me a dirty whore. I mean I KNOW I am not a whore but enjoy the whole dominant thing sometimes.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 14, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> While I would prolly stab him on the spot if he called me a pig and told me to squeal in bed (what the fuck hello this is not deliverance), I do not think being called names in bed is a bad thing. It all depends on the people involved. I know personally I dig it when I am having some ridiculously rough sex and the guy I am with calls me a dirty whore. I mean I KNOW I am not a whore but enjoy the whole dominant thing sometimes.




You dirty wh ... uh, oops. Now is not the right time, is it? :blush:


----------



## LisaInNC (Nov 14, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> You dirty wh ... uh, oops. Now is not the right time, is it? :blush:



OMG!! Only when we are naked!!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 14, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> OMG!! Only when we are naked!!



Well, OK. I'll play along & get nekkid right now. I may get a few strange (alarmed and very creeped out) looks. Hell, I may get fired. But <shucking it off> .... 

YOU DIRTY WHORE! 

There. It was worth it. Was it good for you, too?


----------



## LisaInNC (Nov 14, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, OK. I'll play along & get nekkid right now. I may get a few strange (alarmed and very creeped out) looks. Hell, I may get fired. But <shucking it off> ....
> 
> YOU DIRTY WHORE!
> 
> There. It was worth it. Was it good for you, too?



It was so good, I need a cigarette


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 16, 2008)

Tori DeLuca said:


> I have a question. On another forum that I am on there is a guy who insists on calling BBW's 'pigs' as a term of endearment. He refers to his bedroom as a " Pig Pen " and his women are 'swine' and likes them to "squeal" like a pig during sex.
> He also said things like
> "If a woman is truly liberated she will not only love her body but she will love her behavior. Many fat women are feedees and they absolutely loves dirty talk and some of that dirty talk involves being called pigs. One in particular likes to say to me "feed this little piggy" She even snorts like a pig during our sex play."
> 
> ...



Really it comes down to that Rule of " to each their own" just like i used to rant about girls getting with A-holes. some but not all girls like guys that treat them like crap "Shrugs" i don't know why. 

How ever i can see to that being an issue for others who aren't like that or feel the same way. I for one would never call my GF ( if i had one) a pig or request snorting sounds.. then again i like Chunky Girls, not really big ones ( no offense ladies) so not sure how it is when your that high in weight, not sure how the mentality changes.

i know for sure though, i'd call my girl by a few names if she was chunky. names that really don't make someone feel awkward.

cupcake, Honey,Honey buns, Babe, sweet heart, Jelly bean, MC muffin lol ( more of a comical one).

why wouldn't i call someone pig is really easy, just plain respect. there are Terms that seem very harsh and pig, or fat pig... that just sounds Rude.

I'd rather come up behind my girlfriend hug her, kiss her on the neck and say "hey beautiful".

morale of the story... "to each their own":bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 16, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> I could've sworn I'd posted in this thread but I guess I hadn't. There are a few things at play here and thatgirl08 is on the right track.
> 
> Pet names have nothing to do with fat acceptance and everything to do with what is mutually agreed upon between partners in bed. This guy sounds like a retard. However, plenty of competent people, most of whom prefer not to speak up about this sort of thing to an audience of nut-punchers, do "piggy play" or wherever your imagination takes you, in bed with consent, and (shock of shocks) enjoyment. Degradation is sexy to many people, particularly in the BDSM world, and if they know anything about separating fantasy from reality, it leaves their character spotless. Plenty of feminists enjoy rape fantasies, etc. This stuff should be agreed upon first and it's not for beginners.



I completely agree that whatever two consenting adults want to do in bed is their own business. 

However, I think the point was more that this guy was saying NOT indulging him in his fantasy meant that particular person was not self-accepting or confident.

To be completely honest, NOTHING pisses me off more than a guy (and there seem to be a lot of them out there) that thinks just because I don't get my jollies the same way he does means I don't love my body. It's complete and utter bullshit.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 16, 2008)

chunkylex said:


> some but not all girls like guys that treat them like crap


("play" stuff aside...) No, they actually don't. 



chunkylex said:


> then again i like Chunky Girls, not really big ones ( no offense ladies) so not sure how it is when your that high in weight, not sure how the mentality changes.


Not sure where you're going here. It almost sounds like you're saying someone "that high in weight" would (or should?) accept name calling and disrespect... why would that be? If I'm misreading that, then please clarify. 



chunkylex said:


> why wouldn't i call someone pig is really easy, just plain respect. there are Terms that seem very harsh and pig, or fat pig... that just sounds Rude.


Totally agree. So that would apply to anyone - regardless of whether they're "that high in weight", right? And if so - it's not really a question of to each his own, since everyone deserves equal respect.


----------



## olwen (Nov 16, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> I called my GF "chunks" one day - it just sort of came out. She was slightly put off at first but has since warmed up to it.



Well, chunks sounds a mite better than chunky. I kind of hate that word. It just doesn't sound sexy to me. Curvy, thick, voluptuous, but chunky? Just sounds kinda gross. Cunky hips or a chunky ass...nope, not working for me. But if it works for your girl, more power to her.


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 16, 2008)

i will happily Clarify. 

Keep in mind, the original poster said that a guy often called women Pigs. however women also liked to oink and Role play with it (the women he was with apparently). 

I DO NOT AGREE WITH THE NAME CALLING OF THAT NATURE !

i even stated what i would call my girl (if i had one). Also that it's just plain rude.

i think you really miss read my post, and only certain text really stuck out to you. as for the weight comment, i don't know if at a higher weight some women might embrace that. just because they like to eat more and personify them self as a "pig". again i do not know why those particular girls liked it, I do not agree with it. what the guy said is a very close minded way of thinking, he assumes all women with higher then average weight should embrace the pig Stuff and food slut Names.

he MIGHT have gotten that misconception from probably only dating or socializing with gainers who may have enjoyed name calling. 

TO EACH THEIR OWN, meaning just because you think it's wrong or do not like it doesn't mean some one else doesn't. not justifying what the guy said to be right, i really think he is closed minded. just offering a point of view as to what maybe going on with this said person. as the original poster asked 

"What do you guys think? Is it just all in good fun or is it a matter of respect?"

AGAIN just so we are Clear, No i DO NOT agree with this guy. No it is NOT Form of Endearment in my point of view. i think it's Rude , and total Disrespect.


----------



## olwen (Nov 16, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> ("play" stuff aside...)
> 
> 
> chunkylex said:
> ...



Samantha, I read what chunkylex said to mean that he (i'm using the male pronoun for the sake of clarity) simply sees fatter ladies as sort of foreign especially if he assumes our sexual responses/mentality would be so different that he can't imagine how we would/should/could react in bed. It's just as if he can't fathom that we would actually be capable of sexual expression. I could be projecting my own insecurities onto what he's said since in my mind chunky=barely plump, and it's another case where these fat descriptors trip me up, but that's honestly what I thought. I just *felt* like a different species for a moment after reading it - homosapiens obesus perhaps. I'm not trying to put words into his mouth, just stating my reaction to what he said. I'm also not sure if I should be offended or not. I guess it is what it is.


----------



## olwen (Nov 16, 2008)

chunkylex said:


> ...as for the weight comment, i don't know if at a higher weight some women might embrace that. just because they like to eat more and personify them self as a "pig".



Chunky, call me a knee jerk reactionary, but I have a problem with this part of your post. I just think it's ignorant to assume that *every* woman who isn't just *chunky* likes to eat more and might just identify as a pig. That might be true for some, but it just isn't true for all of us. Sometimes people are fat just because they are predisposed to be that way. I was a vegetarian for years but I still weighed over 300lbs. Now I have to wonder if you're also one of these people who just assumes that fat people are automatically unhealthy. It just seems a little too convenient to lump all people over a certain weight into some absurd "possible glutton" category.


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 16, 2008)

olwen said:


> Samantha, I read what chunkylex said to mean that he (i'm using the male pronoun for the sake of clarity) simply sees fatter ladies as sort of foreign especially if he assumes our sexual responses/mentality would be so different that he can't imagine how we would/should/could react in bed. It's just as if he can't fathom that we would actually be capable of sexual expression. I could be projecting my own insecurities onto what he's said since in my mind chunky=barely plump, and it's another case where these fat descriptors trip me up, but that's honestly what I thought. I just *felt* like a different species for a moment after reading it - homosapiens obesus perhaps. I'm not trying to put words into his mouth, just stating my reaction to what he said. I'm also not sure if I should be offended or not. I guess it is what it is.



i just started posting on Demi and i feel like I'm getting flamed.... we are all human, we all have feelings and i treat everyone the same. please ask me what i think rather then assume, we all know where assuming gets us. why should you feel offended ? i just said i do not know, know what occurs. read my latest statement and i think you will better understand my comment.


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 16, 2008)

olwen said:


> Chunky, call me a knee jerk reactionary, but I have a problem with this part of your post. I just think it's ignorant to assume that *every* woman who isn't just *chunky* likes to eat more and might just identify as a pig. That might be true for some, but it just isn't true for all of us. Sometimes people are fat just because they are predisposed to be that way. I was a vegetarian for years but I still weighed over 300lbs. Now I have to wonder if you're also one of these people who just assumes that fat people are automatically unhealthy. It just seems a little too convenient to lump all people over a certain weight into some absurd "possible glutton" category.



OMG:doh:

I'm not assuming, I'm giving ideas as to why this guy that the original poster was referring to might be thinking. I'm 5'8" 285lbs, i do not eat a lot... i know how it FEELS and i know I'm not unhealthy.


----------



## olwen (Nov 16, 2008)

chunkylex said:


> OMG:doh:
> 
> I'm not assuming, I'm giving ideas as to why this guy that the original poster was referring to might be thinking. I'm 5'8" 285lbs, i do not eat a lot... i know how it FEELS and i know I'm not unhealthy.



Okay, I'm not flaming you. I'm just reacting to your posts. If you feel unhealthy okay fine, but that's you. Sure there are fat people who are unhealthy, but I also know that there ARE fat people who are in fact healthy. The same way there are thin healthy people and thin unhealthy people. It's an important point that shouldn't be forgotten.


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 16, 2008)

olwen said:


> Okay, I'm not flaming you. I'm just reacting to your posts. If you feel unhealthy okay fine, but that's you. Sure there are fat people who are unhealthy, but I also know that there ARE fat people who are in fact healthy. The same way there are thin healthy people and thin unhealthy people. It's an important point that shouldn't be forgotten.



please re-read, i didn't say i was unhealthy. i said i was NOT unhealthy, meaning i feel healthy. 


i think i totally messed up even posting, i apologize.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm not flaming you either, Lex - but I had the same reaction as Olwen... something about what you said, or how you said it - seems passively insulting to "really big ones". Somehow your words give the impression that people, rather... women... above a certain weight classification become so different, so opposite of their smaller counterparts, as to be almost a separate species. It seems as if all sorts of possibilities are assigned to bigger women (that aren't applied to the "chunky" ones) simply because of their size, with nothing to do with them being individuals. It's difficult to pin down though, because your comments are followed by "no offense", or in the form of questions. Yet still, somehow I got an uncomfortable feeling from them. Is it me, and you just happened to touch a nerve? Could be. Is it significant that Olwen felt something similar? Maybe that's food for thought. 

I do believe that you don't intend to come across in this way, and I see that it's causing you some distress to hear our reactions. I'm honestly not trying to get into a fight, or to cause you discomfort here - just commenting on what I got from your posts.


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 16, 2008)

I would not like to be called pig at all! But, ya know, if it's all consensual then to each their own I guess. My current squeeze (very much an FA) doesn't tend to call me fat-related names (which I am fine with!); instead I get called "hot stuff" or "cheeky wench" - both of which I likey


----------



## olwen (Nov 16, 2008)

chunkylex said:


> please re-read, i didn't say i was unhealthy. i said i was NOT unhealthy, meaning i feel healthy.
> 
> 
> i think i totally messed up even posting, i apologize.



Ah, okay, I did misread that bit, but I think my point still stands. So you're new to Dims. Spend some more time here, explore all the boards and I think you'll find my point about fat folks and health will come across loud and clear.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2008)

When I got that fool down on his knees.....all he gets to call me is Ma'am or Mistress.....


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 16, 2008)

I feel like when i was 5 years old and riding my new bike, i was so happy. then i remember Riding around a bit and decide to Do a move almost all the young kiddies try to learn. a "kick back" ( a move where you break quickly and the back tire Slides to the side). well i did it and ended up flying into a Rose Bush, as i try to get out i keep getting pricked by the thorns with no way to avoid it. 

Maybe your not Flaming but trust me on this end of the PC i feel my teddy bear Fuzz getting Toasty. 

I'm done for a while now i guess ill join the lurker Crew, just safer that way less chance for injury .


----------



## olwen (Nov 16, 2008)

chunkylex said:


> I feel like when i was 5 years old and riding my new bike, i was so happy. then i remember Riding around a bit and decide to Do a move almost all the young kiddies try to learn. a "kick back" ( a move where you break quickly and the back tire Slides to the side). well i did it and ended up flying into a Rose Bush, as i try to get out i keep getting pricked by the thorns with no way to avoid it.
> 
> Maybe your not Flaming but trust me on this end of the PC i feel my teddy bear Fuzz getting Toasty.
> 
> I'm done for a while now i guess ill join the lurker Crew, just safer that way less chance for injury .



Aww, lookit, you're certainly not the first person to say something someone else took issue with. There's nothing wrong with it. It's what happens when a buttload of people with different opinions get together and talk. Just pick out the thorns and get back on the bike.


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Nov 16, 2008)

if my boyfriend ever called me his pig or swine *shudders at the word* it would be his last day. Never Ever.


----------



## bellylvr18 (Nov 16, 2008)

BigBeautifulRed said:


> if my boyfriend ever called me his pig or swine *shudders at the word* it would be his last day. Never Ever.



I'd NEVER call you that, that's very creepy *shudders*.


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Nov 16, 2008)

bellylvr18 said:


> I'd NEVER call you that, that's very creepy *shudders*.




I have no doubt. I would do to your face what i did to my wall. Make it "wholey"


----------



## Haunted (Nov 16, 2008)

olwen said:


> Aww, lookit, you're certainly not the first person to say something someone else took issue with. There's nothing wrong with it. It's what happens when a buttload of people with different opinions get together and talk. Just pick out the thorns and get back on the bike.



It's true Olwen has spanked me a couple times HeHe !


----------



## olwen (Nov 16, 2008)

Haunted said:


> It's true Olwen has spanked me a couple times HeHe !



Oh, but Haunted you know you liked it. :wink: Anyway, I could use a good spanking right about now...sigh.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2008)

olwen said:


> Oh, but Haunted you know you liked it. :wink: Anyway, I could use a good spanking right about now...sigh.



I wondered the same ..... but wouldn't say it


----------



## KendraLee (Nov 16, 2008)

Wasn't Chunk a character in the Goonies? I don't know, there is just something really sexy about being referred to as a prepubescent teenage boy


----------



## Haunted (Nov 16, 2008)

olwen said:


> Oh, but Haunted you know you liked it. :wink: Anyway, I could use a good spanking right about now...sigh.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I wondered the same ..... but wouldn't say it



:blush:...............


----------



## BeaBea (Nov 16, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> I don't know, there is just something really sexy about being referred to as a prepubescent teenage boy



Lol - I see your point, but I love being called 'BabyGirl' Are we straying into difficult territory here?

Tracey


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I wondered the same ..... but wouldn't say it


I find this a little unlikely -- have you been a naughty little girl?
A great philospher once wrote...
"Naughty, naughty -- verrry naughty."

-Rusty


----------



## KendraLee (Nov 16, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Lol - I see your point, but I love being called 'BabyGirl' Are we straying into difficult territory here?
> 
> Tracey



lol, didnt even think of that. Oh well, I'm a naughty girl then cause me and mine call each other Baby


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> I find this a little unlikely -- have you been a naughty little girl?
> A great philospher once wrote...
> "Naughty, naughty -- verrry naughty."
> 
> -Rusty



Oh my.....aren't you just a naughty boy that's after my ...... errrrr attention by posting dance music videos.....


How's this for naughty?


Now you know.....I don't want to be a girl like that.....but I would love to see a grown man cry......


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh my.....aren't you just a naughty boy that's after my ...... errrrr attention by posting dance music videos.....
> 
> 
> How's this for naughty?
> ...


(Derails thread after himself getting sidetracked into researching the first all-Techno/Rave radio station in Southern California. "MARS-FM" in 1991-92, synchronized transmitters KSRF/KOCM on 103.1 MHz. Amazing.)
(Ok, enough of that, sorry.)

Wow, that takes me back. 
Where is my old _Members Only_ jacket anyhow?
(Seriously, they were pretty decent coats... never quite understood the whole pastel-color thing, but the actual design was good.)

-Rusty
HD-ADD (Oooh, shiny -- and so vivid!)


----------



## olwen (Nov 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I wondered the same ..... but wouldn't say it



Greenie, who *doesn't* like a good spanking?


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Nov 20, 2008)

Tori DeLuca said:


> I have a question. On another forum that I am on there is a guy who insists on calling BBW's 'pigs' as a term of endearment. He refers to his bedroom as a " Pig Pen " and his women are 'swine' and likes them to "squeal" like a pig during sex.
> He also said things like
> "If a woman is truly liberated she will not only love her body but she will love her behavior. Many fat women are feedees and they absolutely loves dirty talk and some of that dirty talk involves being called pigs. One in particular likes to say to me "feed this little piggy" She even snorts like a pig during our sex play."
> 
> ...


HE's A NUT...crack him 
I don't mind being called miss piggy....I like her lol but all that other mumbo jumbo is doggie doo. That's how he twists it around in his brain to make it seem almost logical but Tori come on.....


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 21, 2008)

Tori DeLuca said:


> I have a question. On another forum that I am on there is a guy who insists on calling BBW's 'pigs' as a term of endearment. He refers to his bedroom as a " Pig Pen " and his women are 'swine' and likes them to "squeal" like a pig during sex.
> He also said things like
> "If a woman is truly liberated she will not only love her body but she will love her behavior. Many fat women are feedees and they absolutely loves dirty talk and some of that dirty talk involves being called pigs. One in particular likes to say to me "feed this little piggy" She even snorts like a pig during our sex play."
> 
> ...



i don't think its about acceptance. there are men of every stripe who get off on debasing women and this is one of them. some women get off on being debased and debasing others as well. but i don't think it would be honest to say its about size acceptance. saying naughty things that are generally not socially acceptable to get you off is one thing. size acceptance is something else. 

i think that trying to make it an over all part of size acceptance and saying thats how you should show your self confidence as a woman who is fat is just another way to try and manipulate people who are not really into it into doing somethig they really don't want to do. sorry that was really long winded if he wants a little kink he should just be a man and say so instead of trying to play mind games with people who he might physically desire but aren't on his same wavelength. whoever this is he should find someone who is compatable and stop trying to compel women who don't like it to pretend they agree with him.

ty for posting this thread so that some of the other FAs can see what guys who seem otherwise ordinary and intelligent pressure us girls to put up with who are not into the kinky stuff and the lame psycho babble they use. and you wonder why we are snotty?


----------

